# Paxton Pharm still a sponsor?



## jclucas9 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

I have been a lurker on just about every board for the last  5 years. I joined this one because I thought Paxton Pharmaceuticals was a sponsor but I don't see them in your list? Anyways, I have been doing a ton of research on ugl's (which make me nervous) and I felt like I could pull the trigger on them. I started a simple test cycle 3 weeks ago and the vial got dropped and shattered. I have maybe one or two ml of test e left. That source is no longer available so I was looking a quick and legit online source and Paxton fit the bill. I emailed them an order and got a response that said Closed? Just looking for answers. I am new so forgive me if I post in the wrong section or unintentionally break a rule. But I am 26, have ran 4 cycles. I am about 200 at 8% bf. Macro and training are always dialed in and just finally needed somefirst hand help.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2015)

no.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 7, 2015)

They are gone. There are some great sources here..  look around.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## b40361 (Oct 7, 2015)

hey guys whats up????? i have been using paxton for a while now and im at strongest i compete and my numbers are at all time high.......so please i think we have a right to lnow what happened......got me a little worried


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 8, 2015)

Doesn't look good at all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 8, 2015)

How do u shatter a vial from dropping it? Did u drop it from the top of a ladder onto some jagged rocks? I've dropped many of vials on concrete and never had a problem. Maybe I just get thicker glass

babykong


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 8, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> How do u shatter a vial from dropping it? Did u drop it from the top of a ladder onto some jagged rocks? I've dropped many of vials on concrete and never had a problem. Maybe I just get thicker glass
> 
> babykong


Easy drop it and let it hit just right on tile floor you can kiss that vial goodbye

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 8, 2015)

bayou boy said:


> Easy drop it and let it hit just right on tile floor you can kiss that vial goodbye
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Guess it's not impossible.

babykong


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

b40361 said:


> hey guys whats up????? i have been using paxton for a while now and im at strongest i compete and my numbers are at all time high.......so please i think we have a right to lnow what happened......got me a little worried



I guess anything is possible, even a plastic ketchup bottle can shatter, but I think you have a better chance of winning the lottery... maybe you should buy a ticket..


----------



## caveman72 (Oct 9, 2015)

jclucas9 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been a lurker on just about every board for the last  5 years. I joined this one because I thought Paxton Pharmaceuticals was a sponsor but I don't see them in your list? Anyways, I have been doing a ton of research on ugl's (which make me nervous) and I felt like I could pull the trigger on them. I started a simple test cycle 3 weeks ago and the vial got dropped and shattered. I have maybe one or two ml of test e left. That source is no longer available so I was looking a quick and legit online source and Paxton fit the bill. I emailed them an order and got a response that said Closed? Just looking for answers. I am new so forgive me if I post in the wrong section or unintentionally break a rule. But I am 26, have ran 4 cycles. I am about 200 at 8% bf. Macro and training are always dialed in and just finally needed somefirst hand help.



there just on vacation that is all.

  caveman72 using not abusing


----------



## Big Joe 35 (Oct 11, 2015)

Paxton are scammers and so are their followers


----------



## Big Joe 35 (Oct 11, 2015)

Scammers


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 11, 2015)

Big Joe 35 said:


> Paxton are scammers and so are their followers


Yep you got me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SwolePapi305 (Oct 11, 2015)

bro I used to speak highly of paxton and would buy from them religiously..it was not until a few months ago i realized something is wrong with their product when I was running their "test400" at 2.6grams a week and getting shit results, along with 150mg tren ace ED. I moved on to a local supplier and ran test prop, masteron, and tren ace, and within the first week and a half, my morning wood was ridiculous I MEAN ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS compared to Paxton's shit (only 420mg a week of each) Im in about my 6th week of it and I literally mean this my gains with this is nothing short of phenomenal and beats every cycle I've done with paxton's shit gear. I've always felt with paxton my performance in the gym wouldn't be consistent I'll have some good days and some bad days, some days when I can bench more weight, other days when i can even unrack it, diet and everything was dialed in, its just their cheap price'd productss are CHEAP FOR A REASON ... OH and also the last purchase I made from paxton, was winny injectable and they sent me TNE in a WINNY bottle, i confronted A4M about it thru PM and he told me he didn't know what I was talking about lmao. If it smells like TNE, and ACTS like TNE, then its fucking TNE. They are SCAMMERS, and I didn't want to say anything because people on this board praised their products (fast shipping, great TSA), and I knew everyone would bash on me when trying to help them out. Glad they are no longer a sponsor. Just emailed them to make sure, and the recipient failed, don't think the email even exists anymore.


----------



## FrankNegrete (Oct 13, 2015)

where did they go man used them 5 or 6 times and the shit i recieved was quality tried to place antoher order and no response just wierd to me


----------



## Mkopsi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sad to hear,


----------

